# Leopard Gecko with blood in poop



## Andy84 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey guys, 

For about a week now our little leo has been doing poops with smears of red in the white, urine part. Any ideas what might be causing this? Is it common? I will be taking him into the shop for the guys to give him the once over but I would appreciate any advice that anyone might have to offer. 

Thanks, 
Andy


----------



## Draco (Nov 23, 2005)

if it is blood he needs to see a vet.


----------



## Andy84 (Sep 5, 2011)

I expect I will be taking him in the next week. However, I like to take him to the lizard shop because those guys are so well informed - often more than the vet. However, just wondering if anyone had experienced the same thing?

I should add that I am feeding my mealworms/crickets on carrots as well as gut loading them...I suppose this could cause the pinkish/orangey smear in the stool...


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

Andy84 said:


> I expect I will be taking him in the next week. However, I like to take him to the lizard shop because those guys are so well informed - often more than the vet. However, just wondering if anyone had experienced the same thing?
> 
> I should add that I am feeding my mealworms/crickets on carrots as well as gut loading them...I suppose this could cause the pinkish/orangey smear in the stool...


*Hello Andy*
*It is not normal for blood to be seen in feces i also use carrot as part of my gut loading feed and i have never noticed much change in colour so i doubt it is this.*
*i don't know what experience the guys in the shop you mention have but i doubt they will be able to help you much with this problem would book an appointment with a reptile vet and take a fecal sample with you.*
*in the mean time you could upload a picture of the stool so we can comment on if it looks normal or not.*


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

i would highly recommend a vets trip is a must just for peace of mind, i also use carrot sometimes for gutload and have never seen it in any of the stools from the species i keep.

has the leo lost any weight? parisites or worms could be the corse but there may be something else going on in the body too which only reptile vet can tell you


----------



## Andy84 (Sep 5, 2011)

I will book an appointment for next week. I'm not the kind of pet owner who ignores things. Bloody hell, the amount of time I spend at that place, I think I should get a season ticket! I do also take the advice of the reptile shop seriously as well. They are serious breeders with years of experience - not simply salesmen after a quick buck. However, it is sensible to try and cover all bases on this one. This is a particularly valuable lizard and, though I would not been keen to see any of my geckos dies, I am particularly keen for this one to recover - whatever is wrong with him. 

I don't think it is parasites. Though is around 6 months old he is a good size and the tail is quite fat. He has grown very nicely over the couple of months I've had him. Other than the slight discolouration of the urine part the stool is normal and does not smell. He has never been on sand either so impaction seems unlikely. However, I have recently put him on wood chips...these are a little too large for him to ingest I would have thought...also I would suspect the symptoms would be far more severe than a small amount of bleeding. 

I have had examples of green poop when I have fed my locusts cabbage, however, I would have to agree with you guys - I don't really think the carrot is the cause in this instance. None of my other geckos is experiencing anything like this so I would guess that rules that out.


----------



## Draco (Nov 23, 2005)

out of interest what colour is it.

ie, light red, Dark red other

the reptile shop maybe great, but if it is deffinotly blood the vet is deffinotly the best place to go. Plus I'd be concerned if he is ill him infecting the other reptiles in the shop (highly unlikely)


----------



## St185 (Jun 28, 2011)

I made the mistake of keeping a little Leo on wood chip, I thought it would be okay, until I saw her spit some up. Needless to say she came straight off it!!


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

*Wood chip is a substrate i would never use one of the big reasons why is what 53Bird and one of his stunning Leopard geckos went through a few years ago.*

Why i dont use woodchip


----------



## esp121281 (Oct 26, 2009)

If the urates are discoloured may be slightly dehydrated, dehydration will produce orangey urate 

1.0.0 crested gecko, 2.3.0 leopard geckos


----------



## St185 (Jun 28, 2011)

I really don't know why I had her on it to begin with ( obviously not my smartest moment)


----------



## sportyabi007 (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi , what was it in the end?


----------

